# 100 Year Old Woman Has Led An Exercise Class for the Last Fifteen Years



## SeaBreeze (Jan 11, 2015)

This gal looks great, has a good attitude, leads an exercise class and is active online...good for her!  





> ST. PAUL, Minn. (AP) - A 100-year-old exercise instructor says the secret to longevity is an attitude of gratitude.
> 
> St. Paul resident Lauretta Taggert celebrated her triple-digit birthday this week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raven (Jan 11, 2015)

She looks great and much younger than her years.
Fifteen years of teaching an exercise class has likely kept her fit and strong.
She is an inspiration to everyone.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 11, 2015)

Fantastic!!


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 12, 2015)

I noticed here hands seeing no sign of arthritis. I know 80 year old men in 10 times worse shape than that with no major illness. What gets me she started her fitness class at 85.


----------

